

Gaming website metrics - jakeludington
http://www.lockergnome.com/web/2011/06/02/ortsbo-website-metrics/

======
jakeludington
Makes you wonder how many companies are padding their stats to meet marketing
goals.

~~~
drakaal
I think it is really a function of how many sites tell their investors how
much they are "padding". It is one thing to be Engadget buying clicks from
adsense, and another to be using "buy traffick from China".

Or the difference between Marketing, and mis-representing market share.

~~~
cassiopia
If you can't Trust Gene Simmons and the Kiss Army who can you trust? Do you
think he is on the market manipulation?

